
Lupa integrates the LuaJIT2 runtime into CPython - FraaJad
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/lupa/0.18
======
daeken
One thing I've been considering lately is taking my Python->Javascript
compiler and tying it in with V8, to create a desktop Python interpreter
replacement. With a bit of work, it could be ridiculously fast. Might be worth
looking into.

------
gte910h
That's fantastic.

I love faster things you can plug into python when you need to, and this would
be much preferred to weave.inline (embedded C++ code) for some project teams.

